# spanish macs



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

whats the best way to cook up some macs? i heard there good to eat


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I always bread them and fry 'em up....Yummy


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Ever try cooking them au gratin? Then you'd have mac and cheese.....

/ducking


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I like to...*

...smoke 'em or marinate in olive oil and your favorite herbs, then grill, have a :beer:, and ENJOY


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

cevichi firespyder ryan style


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Spanish Mac Ceviche*



TreednNC said:


> cevichi firespyder ryan style


I'd like to have that recipe, Ryan.

*Ingredients:*
* 1 whole spanish mac, fileted (get them pin bones out, too) 
* 1/2 cup sea salt
* 1/2 cup lime juice
* 1/4 cup slivered red onion
* 1 long green pepper, thinly sliced (optional)
* Corsley ground black peppercornes
* Splash of fish sauce

*How to cook:*
1) Cover the fish filets with sea salt and store in refridgerator for at last a half hour. Three hours is best.
2) Rise with cold water and pat dry.
3) Chop into cubes and mix in a bowl with onions, peppercorns and lime juice. Make sure the fish is submerged 100%. 
4) Cover tightly with plastic wrap and let stand in the fridge for at least an hour.
5) Before serving, spash on a few drops of fish sauce.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Filleted, skinned....dipped in House Autry....then goes into the hot grease.



Yummy!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Today we had Spanish Fish Cakes*

My Wife poached (boiled) them first till they were almost done and they pulled them out and scraped the skin off .... next she mixed up an egg, onion, Old Bay, Cayenne pepper, Italian Bread crumbs and the fish and fried them up ...... ummmm tastey ....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jody Wilson aka Ms. Drumdum fishcakes.....recipes I do not know lol


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Filleted, skinned....dipped in House Autry....then goes into the hot grease.
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!


Yessir!! When you drop your spanish in the pan to fry, do you place them skin down first?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i like to blackend them, cover them in some spices and toss them in the pan/grill


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Cover with Carolina Treat and grill -Ala Kevin McCabe.


----------

